
A comment on current education (image) - ColinWright
http://www.coreyshepherd.com/wp-content/uploads/Grades_Cartoon.jpg
======
IvoNascimento
An world wide phenomenon caused by the transfer of responsabilities from the
family to the school. Seems we need more five decades to fix it

